
Show HN: AppApp.io – A better search for the iOS App Store - dansingerman
https://appapp.io
======
dansingerman
Hello HN. Please take a look at my project.

As to why the world might need another search for the App Store, I have
written a blog post here: [http://blog.appapp.io/post/131747237960/the-raison-
detre-of-...](http://blog.appapp.io/post/131747237960/the-raison-detre-of-
appappio)

------
uberneo
Are you scraping the App store or is there any official API from where you
have fetched this data ?

~~~
dansingerman
The data comes from numerous sources. Some of which are:

\- iTunes search API:
[https://www.apple.com/itunes/affiliates/resources/documentat...](https://www.apple.com/itunes/affiliates/resources/documentation/itunes-
store-web-service-search-api.html)

\- iTunes Enterprise partner feed:
[https://www.apple.com/itunes/affiliates/resources/documentat...](https://www.apple.com/itunes/affiliates/resources/documentation/itunes-
enterprise-partner-feed.html)

------
stewsnooze
I love this. I can't stand in app purchases on kids games

~~~
njt1982
Same here - My two kids always hit the purchase and advert buttons in their
games and get angry that their game has gone away.

------
deathtrader666
This is freaking cool!

Why isn't this on the front page?

